# Crysis Xbox 360/PS3 erschienen



## NeRo1987 (5. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen PCGH-Welt,

gestern ist *Crysis *im Xbox Live Marketplace und Playstation Network erschienen.

*Das Spiel kostet 19,95 Euro und soll angeblich 4,1 GByte groß sein.*

Leider sind noch keine Tests vorhanden, ich persönlich bin aber von dem Spiel bisher positiv überrascht.
Die Grafik ist wohl die beste was es bisher auf Konsolen zu betrachten gab, auch wenn sie m.M. nach nicht mit dem Original mithalten kann.

Als kleiner Vorgeschmack ein Gameplay-Video aus der Xbox 360 Version (ca. 30 Minuten):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOMUHkqR6QY


----------



## Z28LET (5. Oktober 2011)

Wirft der Spieler im Tarnmodus echt einen Schatten?


----------



## Stricherstrich (5. Oktober 2011)

Naja besser als die Pc Version ist es nicht. (Graphisch)
Ich denke auch nicht dass das Spielgebiet so groß sein wird.


----------



## Shinchyko (5. Oktober 2011)

Njo, sollten lieber mal nen Update auf die Cry Engine 3 fürn PC machen. Aber ansich sieht das Game für die PS3 garnet ma schlecht aus. Vergleiche braucht man so oder so nicht zu diskutieren. Sieht man ja eh aufm Papier. Hoffe aber wenigstens, das so manch Spieler dan mal erkennt, was für ein mauer Titel Crysis 2 war. Allein was Scripts und Presentation angeht.


----------



## meloney0 (5. Oktober 2011)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Wirft der Spieler im Tarnmodus echt einen Schatten?


 
...macht der nanosuit in crysis 2 auch, wenn man ihn nicht upgegradet hat... 
gruß - m


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. Oktober 2011)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Wirft der Spieler im Tarnmodus echt einen Schatten?


 Das ist ja auch logisch...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Z28LET (5. Oktober 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch logisch...
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Ernsthaft gemeint oder ein Witz?


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. Oktober 2011)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Ernsthaft gemeint oder ein Witz?


 Ernsthaft...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Z28LET (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss sagen, ich hab Crysis 1 und 2 nicht gespielt.
Aber rein von der Logig einer Tarnung (!) her, würde ich sagen, es dürfte kein Schatten fallen. Oder halt nur ein sehr difuser, ähnlich wie bei Dampf.


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. Oktober 2011)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, ich hab Crysis 1 und 2 nicht gespielt.
> Aber rein von der Logig einer Tarnung (!) her, würde ich sagen, es dürfte kein Schatten fallen. Oder halt nur ein sehr difuser, ähnlich wie bei Dampf.


 Ähm... Wenn Dinge(Gegenstände/Tiere/Menschen/...) das Licht verdecken, gibt es einen Schatten.
Und da man sich nur tarnt und immernoch da ist, gibt es einfach einen Schatten.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Gast1668381003 (5. Oktober 2011)

Ganz ehrlich ?

Also was ich bisher von den beiden YouTube-Videos gesehen habe, erkenne ich absolut keinen Unterschied zur PC-Version in "Very High"  Und ich kenne die PC-Grafik in "Very high" in und auswendig...

Unfassbar, wenn man mal bedenkt, wie alt die Hardware ist, auf der das Spiel läuft...die Physik ist vielleicht etwas schlechter, die Texturen wohl auch (kann man vom Video eh nicht beurteilen), die Sichtweite ist etwas geringer, aber die Vegetation ist fast genau so dicht wie in der PC-Version. Außerdem scheint sogar das Parallax Occlusion Mapping hier auch zu funktionieren 

Kar - das Spiel wird nicht über 30 FPS laufen und es scheint auch teilweise ziemlich zu ruckeln, aber trotzdem - dagegen dürfte so ziemlich jede andere PS3 / XBox-Grafik alt aussehen.

Zumindest das erste Level ist exakt genau so groß wie auf dem PC - wie die das wohl hinbekommen haben...

Selbst ich als Konsolen-Kritiker muss zugeben, daß das Konsolen-Crysis der PC-Version bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen absolut ebenbürtig ist.

Meinen Spruch in der Sig. muss ich wohl entfernen...


----------



## Z28LET (5. Oktober 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ähm... Wenn Dinge(Gegenstände/Tiere/Menschen/...) das Licht verdecken, gibt es einen Schatten.
> Und da man sich nur tarnt und immernoch da ist, gibt es einfach einen Schatten.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, wenn man Tarnung als das Definiert, wenn ein Soldat sich bisi Schminke ins Gesicht schmiert oder ein Netz über einen Panzer geworfen wird.
Im Spiel sieht die Tarnung aber nicht so aus, als ob sie Dschungelgrün angemalt wird dazu, sondern das sie HighTech mässig das Licht speziell bricht oder umleitet, ähnlich des Predators oder einer Star Trek Tarnung.


----------



## Rizoma (5. Oktober 2011)

Aber wurde die Tarnung aber nicht so erklärt das, das Licht um heinen herum so Gebrochen wird das man unsicht bar ist? Der Logik nach dürfte dann kein Schatten zu sehen sein


----------



## Hugo78 (5. Oktober 2011)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man Tarnung als das Definiert, wenn ein Soldat sich bisi Schminke ins Gesicht schmiert oder ein Netz über einen Panzer geworfen wird.
> Im Spiel sieht die Tarnung aber nicht so aus, als ob sie Dschungelgrün angemalt wird dazu, sondern das sie HighTech mässig das Licht speziell bricht oder umleitet, ähnlich des Predators oder einer Star Trek Tarnung.


 
Und wie willst du durch feste Körper hindurch das Licht umleiten?
Das Konzept der Tarnung in Crysis beruht auf den Vorstellungen des Militärs, die schon anfang der 80er Jahre von solchen Tarnanzügen verbreitet wurden.
Minikameras die das Zeug zb. hinter dem Soldaten auf die Front des Mannes projizieren und umgekehrt.

Da gibt es keine Monkulareveränderungen, nur optische Täuschung.
Das Spiel spielt ja nicht 500Jahre in der Zukunft, nur so 20.


----------



## Adam West (5. Oktober 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ähm... Wenn Dinge(Gegenstände/Tiere/Menschen/...) das Licht verdecken, gibt es einen Schatten.
> Und da man sich nur tarnt und immernoch da ist, gibt es einfach einen Schatten.
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Hä!?  Der Suite verdeckt aber nichts, er lenkt das Licht weg oder um sich herum, das Licht kommt doch trotzdem auf der anderen Seite an!


----------



## Isrian (5. Oktober 2011)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man Tarnung als das Definiert, wenn ein Soldat sich bisi Schminke ins Gesicht schmiert oder ein Netz über einen Panzer geworfen wird.
> Im Spiel sieht die Tarnung aber nicht so aus, als ob sie Dschungelgrün angemalt wird dazu, sondern das sie HighTech mässig das Licht speziell bricht oder umleitet, ähnlich des Predators oder einer Star Trek Tarnung.


 
Der Nanosuit projeziert nur die Umgebung hinter sich auf die Vorderseite, er wird nicht durchsichtig im eigentlichen Sinne. Daher auch nen Schatten. Ich finds eher seltsam, das die KI den Schatten oder einen eventuelle Laserzielhilfe nicht erkennt. Selbst, wenn man 5 Meter vor ihr getarnt steht.


----------



## Crazy-Guy (5. Oktober 2011)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Wirft der Spieler im Tarnmodus echt einen Schatten?



Bei der Nanosuit Technik werden die Lichtstrahlen nicht durch den Suit durch geleitet(Was auch eine Schattenähnliche verzerrung werfen würde) sondern es wird nur ein Abbild des vorderen Sichtfeldes auf den Rücken Projeziert.

Stell dir einfach einen würfel vor, an jeder seite hat er eine kamera und ein bildschrim. Jede kamera ist mit dem gegenüber liegenden Bildschirm verbunden. schaust du auf einen Bildschirm siehst du das was die kamera hinter dem würfel aufnimmt. 

Es ist nur eine Optische täuschung. Echtzeit Tarn muster so zu sagen.

Diese technik gibt es heute schon, nur eben nicht in nano größe wie im Spiel. 

Hier kannst du dir 1 million kleine kammeras/bildschirme in nano größe Vorstellen.

Oder eine Art LCD Folie als Ausgabe und eine Art Echtzeitfotofolie die das bild ohne linsenkörper aufnimmt.



Komm schon...da kommt man doch selber drauf mit eine bisschen Technik verständniss... zumal es die Technik ja schon gibt.

Damit der Suit kein Schatten würft müsste man die Lichtstrahlen um den körper rum leiten und das 360 Grad in allen winkeln, was m.M. nach viel viel schwerer zu realiesieren wäre.(nano glasfaser?)


----------



## Adam West (5. Oktober 2011)

Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> ...



Wenn dem wirklich so wäre, dann müsste die andere Seite auch die Lichtintensität der entgegengesetzen Seite als "video" abgeben und somit dürfte trotzdem kein Schatten da sein  (würde dann quasi als Lichtquelle die andere Seite beleuchten, mit genau der selben Lichtstärke, wie sie auf der entgegengesetzten Seite einfällt)
Denn die andere Seite erkennt dann "da kommt so und so viel Licht rein, also muss die andere Seite so hell leuchten"

Und würde der Suite das nicht können, wärs ganz schön Fail, denn dann könnte sich das gegnerische Militär schön über wandelnde Schatten  amüsieren (zumindest heutige reale Militärs)


----------



## Gast1668381003 (5. Oktober 2011)

Hab mir nochmal ein anderes YT-Video angesehen, dieses mal "Assault":

die Introsequenz mit Psycho im Senkrechtstarter sieht ja richtig mies aus  

In der PC-Version gibt's ziemlich gute Raucheffekte, die von den Triebwerken ausgehen - die fehlen hier völlig...

Die Sichtweite ist hier auch vorhanden, aber dafür mit zunehmender Entfernung sehr unscharf und verschwommen.

Die  Vegetation (Palmen usw.) ist auf dem PC natürlich wesentlich dichter,  außerdem bewegt sie sich wesentlich stärker, was auf der Konsole  natürlich zu viel Leistung gekostet hätte. 

Die Exposionen sehen  für sich betrachtet erstaunlich gut aus, im direkten Vergleich zur  PC-Version in Very High sind sie allerdings schlechter. Die Tankstelle  in "Assault" explodiert in der PC-Version entschieden beeindruckender  als auf der Konsole.

Bei der Wasserdarstellung gibt es einen entscheidenden Unterschied: es gibt in der Konsolenversion keine Wellenbewegung   Die wird nur durch einen Textureffekt simuliert. Allerdings schon recht  gekonnt, so daß es ziemlich echt aussieht. Dadurch wird natürlich sehr  viel Leistung eingespart.

Allerdings sieht die Beleuchtung auf  der Konsole dank Cry Engine 3 dafür etwas besser aus, d.h. der  Schattenwurf ist dunkler. ABER: das kann man per Mods / Config. inder  PC_Version natürlich genau so hinbekommen 

Insgesamt  sieht's auf der Konsole wirklich erstaunlich gut aus, aber es mussten  natürlich so einige Kompromisse bezüglich Optik eingegangen werden. 

D.h.:  Wasser / Explosionen / Raucheffekte / Vegetationsbewegung / Sichtweite /  Texturen - in diesen Disziplinen kann das Konsolen-Crysis der  PC-Fassung nicht im geringsten das Wasser reichen - was allerings auch  abzusehen war.

Und man muss mit 30 FPS vorlieb nehmen...für mich undenkbar


----------



## AMD (5. Oktober 2011)

Für eine Konsole siehts einfach mal gut aus - Punkt.
Außerdem gabs bei der Crysis 1 PC Version auch schon Schatten vom Nanosuit und so schlimm ist das doch nicht


----------



## BL4CK_92 (5. Oktober 2011)

So zu der Schattendiskussion. Da wir hier alle nur Spekulieren wie das Ding funktioniert, können wir das gar nicht beantworten. Sollte aber die Projektionsgeschichte stimmen, wirft der Getarnte natürlich eínen Schatten. Das aufgenommene Bild wird auf eine Hauchdünne Membran geworfen. Ergo: Schatten an der Lichtabgewandten Seite. Sollte es Lichtbrechung sein, würde das Lichtteilchen (Photon) in also prismatisch (vermutlich!) gebrochen. Das Licht wird in seine Spektren aufgeteilt, und dazu muss es "umgeleitet" werden. Ergo: Schatten.

So oder so werden wir ohne ausgeklügeltes Nanosuitambilight von Philips immer Schatten haben .


----------



## PsychoQeeny (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde es erschreckend, was man aus der Hardware einer Konsole rausholen kann ...das bekräftigt meine Vermutung, das wir schön verarscht werden (kauft immer schön neue und teure Hardware) 
Die Konsoleros können sich zurecht freuen -->


----------



## Psycho1996 (5. Oktober 2011)

Außerdem wäre ohne den Schatten der Multiplayer nicht denkbar... Ein getarnter Spieler wäre somit fast nichtmehr zu erkennen. Ich weiß, man erkennt den Cloak auch "etwas", wofür man aber auf große Entfernungen zwingend durchs Scope schauen darf:

Sniper unten auf der Straße, Cloak an, SNiper in der Flosse und legt auf dich an. Du siehst ihn nicht weil du iwo hinläufst (was mit Schatten unmöglich ist) und BOOM tot...



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Ich finde es erschreckend, was man aus der  Hardware einer Konsole rausholen kann ...das bekräftigt meine Vermutung,  das wir schön verarscht werden (kauft immer schön neue und teure  Hardware)
> Die Konsoleros können sich zurecht freuen -->


 
Nicht umsonst fordern viele Entwickler das Ende von Direct X und den Direkten Zugriff auf die Hardware wie in Konsolen...


----------



## NeRo1987 (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich will auch nicht wissen, welche Grafik man aktuell aus einem PC herausholen könnte WENN man die Hardware ausnutzen würde..
Bzw. eigentlich schon, aber davon können wir wohl träumen ^^


----------



## hwk (5. Oktober 2011)

Direkter Zugriff auf die Hardware, mag für Konsolen gut sein, da die Hardware sich da nicht wirklich ändert... aber das für den PC umzusetzen dürfte sich etwas schwieriger gestalten, da nicht alle identische Systeme haben ...


----------



## m-o-m-o (5. Oktober 2011)

Sieht verdammt gut aus - selbst für PC Verhältnisse (Jahr 2007), das muss man wirklich sagen.

Allerdings sehen wir ja, dass das auf Kosten von AA und Auflösung ging. Ich bin aber wirklich erstaunt, dass man so scharfe Texturen hinbekommen hat.

Der große Vorteil von Crysis schwindet jedoch hier: Kein Modding, keine schönen Ultra Configs/Mods und der wirklich gute Multiplayer fehlt.


----------



## replax (5. Oktober 2011)

von allem einmal abgesehen läuft die konsolen version mit nicht ganzen 720p.

würde man crysis aufm pc auf 720p limitieren könnte man die effekte ganz schön hochschrauben!

nichts desto trotz wohl eins der schönsten konsolenspiele die es gibt.
für die nächste generation müssten die herstellen mal ein 1080p limit einbauen, spiele dürfen nicht unter echten 1080p laufen wenn ein 1080p screen angeschlossen ist.  dann bekommen die pc spieler vielleicht auch mal ein bisschen bessere texturen ab und die konsolen zocken müssen sich den pixelbrei nicht antun!


----------



## spionkaese (5. Oktober 2011)

Sehr interessant fand ich, das im Crysis Forum gesagt wurde, das die Gameplays für die Konsolen-Version
teilweise auf dem PC entstanden sind.
Ob das wirklich stimmt, weiss ich nicht, aber wenn, wissen wir warum das ganze so gut aussieht 
Ehh, hier wars.


----------



## replax (5. Oktober 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst fordern viele Entwickler das Ende von Direct X und den Direkten Zugriff auf die Hardware wie in Konsolen...


Entwickler die das fordern verdienen nicht Entwickler zu sein.
Wenn gewollt, können die Entwickler auch direkt auf der Hardware programmieren und DirectX umgehen. Wen die ein enormes Budget haben, 5Jahre Zeit und nicht gewinnorientiert programmieren wollen, steht denen das frei. Nur ist DirectX zufällig EXTREM hilfreich, kosteneffizient und schnell. Man könnte ja auch OpenGL verwenden, tut aber keiner weil es einfach noch nicht an DirectX herankommt (ist zwar schon dicht dran aber scheinbar noch nicht ganz).


----------



## KrHome (5. Oktober 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Ich finde es erschreckend, was man aus der Hardware einer Konsole rausholen kann ...das bekräftigt meine Vermutung, das wir schön verarscht werden (kauft immer schön neue und teure Hardware)


Lass die PC und die Konsolenversion mal nebeneinander laufen, anstelle nach komprimierten Youtube Vdieos zu gehen. Die Unterschiede sind mehr als deutlich. Das was damals in 720p@High mit 30fps auf einer 8800GT zu sehen war, sieht um Längen besser aus als die XBox360 Version in welcher eine GPU auf X1900 Niveau steckt, die vielleicht 30% langsamer ist.

Bei jedem Videovergleich kommt der PC schlechter weg, als es in Wirklichkeit der Fall ist. Schau dir mal Gears of War 3 in Echt an. Das Spiel ist einfach nur hässlich.



> Die Konsoleros können sich zurecht freuen -->


Ich freue mich für Die Konsoleros, allerdings ist das was sie hier präsentiert bekommen trotzdem technische Steinzeit.



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst fordern viele Entwickler das  Ende von Direct X und den Direkten Zugriff auf die Hardware wie in  Konsolen...


Kein Entwickler, der noch zurechnungsfähig ist, fordert das. Hardwarenahe Programierung würde bedeuten, dass für für jede einzelne Grafikkarte eine eigene Spielversion geschrieben werden müsste. Kostet ja alles nix.


----------



## m-o-m-o (5. Oktober 2011)

replax schrieb:


> Entwickler die das fordern verdienen nicht Entwickler zu sein.
> Wenn gewollt, können die Entwickler auch direkt auf der Hardware programmieren und DirectX umgehen. Wen die ein enormes Budget haben, 5Jahre Zeit und nicht gewinnorientiert programmieren wollen, steht denen das frei. Nur ist DirectX zufällig EXTREM hilfreich, kosteneffizient und schnell. Man könnte ja auch OpenGL verwenden, tut aber keiner weil es einfach noch nicht an DirectX herankommt (ist zwar schon dicht dran aber scheinbar noch nicht ganz).


 
Hmm, dass DX und nicht OGL genutzt wird hat (auch) andere Gründe:
-DX ist schneller als OGL (Was aber eher an den Treibern liegt)
-Mit DX hat man alle notwendigen APIs aus einer Hand (nicht OGL hier, da OpenAL, usw.)
-Die Entwickler haben -vermutlich- mehr Erfahrung in DX - Das Studio und der Publisher sparen sich also Fortbildungen
-Die Portierung ist einfacher von XBox zu PC. Blicken wir in die Realität: Die meisten Engines sind Crossplattformentwicklungen

OGL hat(te) aber den großen Nachteil, dass es ein ziemliches Versionschaos gab mit proprietären Erweiterungen und die Khronos Group (Die die Entwicklung leitet) hat zu langsam neue Versionen herausgegeben.

Wenn ich etwas vergessen habe, bitte ergänzen


----------



## Gast1668381003 (5. Oktober 2011)

KrHome schrieb:


> Lass die PC und die Konsolenversion mal nebeneinander laufen, anstelle nach komprimierten Youtube Vdieos zu gehen. Die Unterschiede sind mehr als deutlich. Das was damals in 720p@High mit 30fps auf einer 8800GT zu sehen war, sieht um Längen besser aus als die XBox360 Version in welcher eine GPU auf X1900 Niveau steckt, die vielleicht 30% langsamer ist.
> 
> Bei jedem Videovergleich kommt der PC schlechter weg, als es in Wirklichkeit der Fall ist. Schau dir mal Gears of War 3 in Echt an. Das Spiel ist einfach nur hässlich.
> 
> ...



Das man die Grafik nicht wirklich von komprimierten Videos beurteilen kann, stimmt allerdings.

Beispiel: "Dead Island" für PC - das sah für mich in den You-Tube Videos wirklich sehr gut aus, ich hätte es fast mit Crysis verglichen. Aber als ich es dann selber gespielt habe in 1920 x 1080 auf Max, war's ganz schnell vorbei mit meiner Euphorie - tatsächlich ist es optisch ewig weit von der Grafik-Referenz entfernt und sieht aus wie vor 5 Jahren. In den YT-Videos sieht man das trotz 1080p-Modus überhaupt nicht. So wird's beim Konsolen-Crysis auch sein.

Für die PS3 gibt's ja noch andere grafische Highlights: Uncharted 2 & 3, God of War 3 um nur mal 3 grafische Top-Titel zu nennen.


----------



## jensi251 (5. Oktober 2011)

Die Konsolenspieler können froh sein das Crytek denen das ermöglicht nachdem die (Kosoleros) Cry2 ruiniert haben.


----------



## GTA 3 (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss sagen, bravo Crytek, was die da aus den Konsolen herausgepikt haben ich echt ned schlecht.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Oktober 2011)

Respekt, die verbesserte Beleuchtung der CE3 gaukelt auf den Konsolen doch tatsächlich eine "bessere" Grafik hervor.


----------



## Schattenschritt (5. Oktober 2011)

typische Konsolenkrankheiten:

schwache Texturen, aufploppende Objekte, übetriebener Bloomfilter, schlechte Kantenglättung und gewöhnungsbedürftige Steuerung.

Aber erstaunlich, was man aus einem 6(!) Jahre altem Gerät noch alles rausquetschen kann (grafisch und wirtschaftlich) bzw. das erste Level sieht ja ganz passabel aus, im Gegensatz zu den darauf folgenden...

Auf jeden Fall schade, dass Crytek diesen Weg jetzt geht/gehen muss.


----------



## Pimp-OINK (5. Oktober 2011)

Ulkig das hier einige Konsolen Fans steif und fest behaupten das ihre uralt Hardware zaubern kann wie Harry Potter.....egal Fan sein ist ja net schlimm.


Leute überlegt doch mal logisch wie dies auf ner DX9 Kiste besser aussehen soll und auch wohlmöglich noch schneller läuft als auf m  normalen Gamer Pc...???



Dat ist doch Humbug. So ein Vergleich ist doch Blödsinn wie Appel und Ei nicht vergleichbar...


Nichtmal mit nem älteren Pc kann da ne Konsole mithalten warum auch.


Und mit meinem OC Quadcore und meiner Oc 580 GTX sowieso nicht...


gruß


----------



## Pimp-OINK (5. Oktober 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Respekt, die verbesserte Beleuchtung der CE3 gaukelt auf den Konsolen doch tatsächlich eine "bessere" Grafik hervor.




Dicker dann versuch doch nochmal mit deiner GTX 570 zu spielen, DX10 mit full AA und auf Ultra.....sollte die  mit OC gerade spielbar schaffen.

Dann nimmst du das zurück denke ich....von wegen verbesserte Beleuchtung......


----------



## spionkaese (5. Oktober 2011)

Pimp-OINK schrieb:
			
		

> Dicker dann versuch doch nochmal mit deiner GTX 570 zu spielen, DX10 mit full AA und auf Ultra.....sollte die  mit OC gerade spielbar schaffen.
> 
> Dann nimmst du das zurück denke ich....von wegen verbesserte Beleuchtung......



Er sprach von verbesserter Beleuchtung im Gegensatz zu C1, nicht C2 (C1 hatte kein Ultra, da hiess das Very High).


----------



## Rk_61 (5. Oktober 2011)

@Nightlight 
Der Spruch war doch zu gut um ihn rauszumachen . Und das trifft meiner Meinung nach immernoch zu...die Explosionen sehen meiner Meinung nach sehr schlecht aus, vergleichbar mit Black Ops  und sonst fällt überall Aliasing, niedrigeres Lod und die kurze Sichtweite auf, also das ist niemals vergleichbar mit der Pc Version....

Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass die Pc Version auf Mittel und in Full HD um Welten besser aussieht und die Einstellungen packt sogar meine gammlige Gt 320 ....

Bei dem Video vom TE sieht man bei 4:43 wie schlecht die Explosion eigentlich aussieht.... sieht meiner Meinung aus wie ne Bitmap..


----------



## ondraste (6. Oktober 2011)

Shinchyko schrieb:


> Njo, sollten lieber mal nen Update auf die Cry Engine 3 fürn PC machen. Aber ansich sieht das Game für die PS3 garnet ma schlecht aus. Vergleiche braucht man so oder so nicht zu diskutieren. Sieht man ja eh aufm Papier. Hoffe aber wenigstens, das so manch Spieler dan mal erkennt, was für ein mauer Titel Crysis 2 war. Allein was Scripts und Presentation angeht.


 

Genau.....haste völlig Recht...........!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doenertier84 (6. Oktober 2011)

Crysis - Xbox 360 vs PC Comparison - YouTube

Der bisher beste Direktvergleich. Man sieht sehr deutlich dass die Vegetation in der Szene "First Light" bei der Xbox 360 deutlich weniger vorhanden ist als bei der PC Version. Später sieht man auch bei 0:45 dass der Schatten der Palme in der Hütte bei der Xbox um Längen schlechter aussieht als auf dem PC. Wurde hier rumgetrickst? Außerdem fällt bei der XBox auf, dass Felsen in der Ferne in einem Dunst verschwinden...beim Pc werden sie stattdessen scharf aber mit reduzierten Objektdetails gezeichnet. Das finde ich ist so ein bisschen Geschmackssache - beides hat Vor- und Nachteile, es stört mein Realismusgefühl schon wenn auf der karg bepflanzten Insel nach und nach ein Dschungel entsteht. Mittlerweile finde ich auch die Lichtstimmung bei der Cryengine 2 besser. Die Xbox Version kaschiert viele Schwächen mit einer sehr hellen Umgebung und starken Kontrasten von Überstrahleffekten zu dunkleren Schatten...das ist aber nicht jedermans Sache. Hat mich auch schon bei vielen Mods für den PC gestört. Dort beschränke ich mich auf Texturmods.


----------



## NeRo1987 (6. Oktober 2011)

Also das einzigst "bessere" was ich erkennen kann, sind die Explosionen und Raucheffekte der Cryengine 3.
Wie schon beim Vorredner erwähnt, das Licht ist Geschmackssache, mir gefällt dass der CE2 besser..
Ansonsten hinkt das Spiel GRAFISCH der PC-Fassung meilenweit nach  
Aber der gediegene Konsolen-Spieler kann froh sein über solche Fassung...


----------



## Rizzard (6. Oktober 2011)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Also das einzigst "bessere" was ich erkennen kann, sind die Explosionen und Raucheffekte der Cryengine 3.


 
Was Explosionen angeht, gefallen mir diese in der alten CE2-Version von damals aber besser.


----------



## doenertier84 (6. Oktober 2011)

Aber zum Glück kann man ja im Gegensatz zu den Konsolenspielern an der Draw Distance frickeln .
Also einfach im "Crysis/Game" Ordner eine autoexec.cfg Datei erstellen und z. B. Folgendes einfügen:
r_displayinfo=1
con_restricted=0
r_TexturesStreaming = 0
e_detail_materials_view_dist_xy = 4096
e_cull_veg_activation = 70
e_view_dist_ratio_vegetation = 50


Das ist z. B. in Wordpad möglich - bei mir musste ich unter (Organisieren->Ordner- und Suchoptionen->Ansicht->Erweiterungen bei bekannten Dateitypen ausblenden) zuerst das Häkchen entfernen um der Datei die Endung .cfg verpassen zukönnen. Es werden nur die veränderten Variablen überschrieben, ansonsten werde alle Ingame Settings benutzt.


----------



## NeRo1987 (6. Oktober 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Was Explosionen angeht, gefallen mir diese in der alten CE2-Version von damals aber besser.


 
Geschmackssache.. Mir persönlich kommen die Explosionen bei der CE2 so zweidimensional vor, die von der CE3 sehen einfach voluminöser aus.
Auch Feuereffekte usw. gefallen mir unter CE3 besser.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Oktober 2011)

Ja nu, wir brauchen Screenshots in vernünftiger grösse.


----------



## Primer (6. Oktober 2011)

Oha, da war ein User wohl wesentlich schneller, nuja ich Zitiere mal meine Meinung hier her^^



primerp12 schrieb:


> Im folgenden mal ein Videovergleich.
> Und ja  wer auch immer meinte das die Konsolen Version mit CE3 besser aussehen  könnte (so wie ich anfangs) kann sich nun einen Strick nehmen
> 
> Man sieht es ja überdeutlich:
> ...


----------



## Crazy-Guy (7. Oktober 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Wenn dem wirklich so wäre, dann müsste die  andere Seite auch die Lichtintensität der entgegengesetzen Seite als  "video" abgeben und somit dürfte trotzdem kein Schatten da sein   (würde dann quasi als Lichtquelle die andere Seite beleuchten, mit genau  der selben Lichtstärke, wie sie auf der entgegengesetzten Seite  einfällt)
> Denn die andere Seite erkennt dann "da kommt so und so viel Licht rein, also muss die andere Seite so hell leuchten"
> 
> Und  würde der Suite das nicht können, wärs ganz schön Fail, denn dann  könnte sich das gegnerische Militär schön über wandelnde Schatten   amüsieren (zumindest heutige reale Militärs)



Genau das ist doch das Problem.
Man müsste noch das zich tausende kleine, extrem starke Lampen einbauen die jeden quadrat cm deines schattens weg leuchten würde. 
Das ist aber noch unrealistischer als die Lichtstrahlen um den suit rum zu leiten. 
Mit der "Kamera/Bildschirm" Technik welche sich am "einfachsten" realiesieren lässt hast du nun mal den Schatten.

Ein anderer Gedankenansatz wäre die Lichtstrahlen auf der einen seite "aufzunehmen" und sie dann per einer Art Rückprojection auf die Innenseite der Gegenüberliegenden Seite abzubilden.
Würde aber auch einen Schatten werfen.

Die einzige wiklich Art ohne Schatten wurf wäre echt 100% der Lichtstrahlen um den Suit rum zu leiten und sie genauso auf der gegenüberliegenden seite auszugeben.


----------

